# What's A Temperature Inversion?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agprofessional.com/resource-centers/crop-protection/whats-temperature-inversion


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I watch the smoke coming out of the outdoor wood boiler, when it comes out, goes up a few feet then abruptly drops and follows the ground, not a good time to be spraying burndown. Usually indicates a front of some kind coming in. Can't do that with the new boiler&#8230;no smoke.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

a neighbor had a pilot spray a pasture of his with plateau in june to spray leafy spurge. The pilot sprayed it in the evening and it was almost dead calm. I remembered seeing him flying as the pasture is just 2 miles east of dads place. Dad has pasture right next to the neighbors and I noticed that some weeds and clover looked funny about week later. Looked like some drift, but didn't really concern me to much. A friend of mine called me one day and said he had some strange looking canola. It was turning purple and looked like it was dying. We went and looked at it and at first thought he had some kind of defiency. Then we noticed how the canola was fine on the far north end of the field, just seemed to be the south western corner. He had 3 fields of canola on that section and all three ended up being effected. I finally thought of the werid looking clover and weeds in dads pasture and when we looked in that direction to the SE towards the pasture that had been sprayed you could even see it on the trees that were between us and the pasture that had been sprayed. Ended up being inversion when that pilot sprayed plateau. It was close to 2 miles of drift to hit all that canola. Ended up being quite a mess for my friend as the canola that got hit died then sprouted new tillers and regrew so he had about 10 different stages of growth. Made it very difficult for him to know when to swath it. Friend had called the county agent and the county agent got the state involved but I don't believe the pilot ever paid any damages, I'm sure he got fined though.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Just about all herbicide labels indicate you should not spray during a temperature inversion. I have several neighbors that complain when I spraywith winds up to close to 10 mile per hour. They insist farmers in this area should wait till there is absolutely no wind to spray. ... temperature inversion was a big deal on the Dicamba resistance soybean label. I attended two classes on how to spray dicamba beans, and more and more I'm starting to think it's impossible


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A good article too:

http://www.agriculture.com/crops/pesticides/how-to-dash-drift_177-ar27241#main


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I think that we are going through a temperature inversion right now. It has been spring for the last month and a half, and has turned back into winter for the next week. That sure seems like an inversion to me.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

About now I'm ready for a reversion ....... it's cold & windy....


----------

